# David Brown Case 1410



## Lloyd Graves (Jul 4, 2019)

Having problems starting my 1976 David Brown 1410 tractor. Was running fine, parked it one day 
then the next day. My push button starter. [NO key] wouldn't start the tractor. No click, nothing. Since then, I have replaced the starter solenoid, battery, starter, negative ground and new push button starter. The fly wheel turns freely by hand. I also have 12.17 volts at the positive post on the starter solenoid. Still not clicking or starting. I'm at a loss, even the Case dealership I've been dealing with can't come up with a idea what's wrong. Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not familiar with these tractors, but there must be a on off switch to shut the tractor down... maybe by pass that and see if you get any resolve. Make sure both battery terminal connections are clean and tight at both ends.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Use a multimeter set on voltage and check the solenoid starter wiring for voltage while holding the start button in the start position at the solenoid start spade/post, I know, you will need four hands to do that, get someone to help, from memory the DB990, 995 and 1210 all had ignition key setup with push button start, trace the start button wiring back to the switch and make sure you have voltage from the ign. switch to the start button, if there is no voltage from the ign. switch, check to see if there is voltage to the ign. switch, if you have voltage to the ign. switch, then the ign. switch is faulty.

If at any point in the voltage test of the wiring has a fail, there will be either a dirty connection or you have an open circuit (copper strands broken internally) in a section of the starter wiring.

I guess you would have checked the fuses too ?.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Clean the ground at the point it is bolted to the tractor.


----------

